# Has anyone use Classic Dash?



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had any comments or reviews on classic dash.com?

I was looking at their dash panel replacements which are pre-drilled and can come with or without Autometer gauges. Here is an example: 

Classic Dash :: GM :: Pontiac :: GTO/Lemans :: 1967 :: Dashes with Auto Meter Gauges :: 1967 Pontiac GTO/Lemans Black 6 Gauge Panel with Auto Meter Gauges.

For $699 with free shipping you can get the dash replacement with 6 autometer gauges. Looking at the price of gauges i thought it seemed like a pretty good deal. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't used them, but if the dash panel is a "COVAN'S" panel, They are nice and fit well. Eric


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

I see this is an old thread, but I just visited the Classic Dash factory yesterday in Carson City, NV. The owner (Greg) was out, but I got the "royal visitor" treatment by two employees (another Greg and James) who walked me around to see the high-end CNC equipment, the vacuum forming ABS presses, and all the instrument options they have available. It was quite impressive!

I bought - right over the counter - a new carbon fiber dash panel for my '67, to be filled with AutoMeter gauges from the Ultra-Lite carbon fiber series. These guys were a class act, and their process and finished product are just stunning in all the applications I saw there.

Anyone else have one of their dashes in a Pontiac?


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, yeah. Here is a link to check out the '67 GTO/Lemans dash panel and instrument options:
1967 Pontiac GTO / LeMans Panel - Classic Dash | Classic Dash


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ricker said:


> Oh, yeah. Here is a link to check out the '67 GTO/Lemans dash panel and instrument options:
> 1967 Pontiac GTO / LeMans Panel - Classic Dash | Classic Dash


I believe robs-1966 is using that dash? https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/robs-1966-restoration-100233/index5.html


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> I believe robs-1966 is using that dash? https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/robs-1966-restoration-100233/index5.html


YES! That looks nice, doesn't it? He made a good selection for the instruments, too, so it does not present as too "blingy" and retains the muscle car feel. I am even more inspired to get out and start tearing into my dash. :grin2:


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ricker said:


> YES! That looks nice, doesn't it? He made a good selection for the instruments, too, so it does not present as too "blingy" and retains the muscle car feel. I am even more inspired to get out and start tearing into my dash. :grin2:


Have you installed your gauges? do you have to cut out the radio and heater holes yourself?


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Gauge holes are there and fit perfect. You have to cut the radio and heater. Not too scary cover with blue tape and layout how you like. Then take it nice and slow with a zip tool


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

In addition to cutting your own radio hole (I am going with a double-DIN to add lots of modern features) and climate control stuff (mine will have the compact Vintage Air 3-knob panel) the Classic Dash also does not have a hole cut for the central A/C vent. That's a good thing, I think, since the factory vent only moved up and down, without any side to side direction available. I am thinking of a couple small "eyeball" style vents that can be swiveled and pointed anywhere for the driver and his shotgun passenger - or straight to the back seat for other passengers.

Oh, you will also have to drill for a wiper switch and cigarette lighter (if you want that power outlet). The headlight switch and ignition switch holes are provided.

I have put off the dash upgrades for a little while as I am more focused on modernizing all the suspension and brakes first.


----------



## Smithrich68 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ricker said:


> In addition to cutting your own radio hole (I am going with a double-DIN to add lots of modern features) and climate control stuff (mine will have the compact Vintage Air 3-knob panel) the Classic Dash also does not have a hole cut for the central A/C vent. That's a good thing, I think, since the factory vent only moved up and down, without any side to side direction available. I am thinking of a couple small "eyeball" style vents that can be swiveled and pointed anywhere for the driver and his shotgun passenger - or straight to the back seat for other passengers.
> 
> Oh, you will also have to drill for a wiper switch and cigarette lighter (if you want that power outlet). The headlight switch and ignition switch holes are provided.
> 
> I have put off the dash upgrades for a little while as I am more focused on modernizing all the suspension and brakes first.



I know this is old thread. I bought a dash bezel for a 68 and liked it til I went to install. It has the windshield wiper switch and ignition holes. You have to drill your own headlight switch. The outside trim line is nothing like the rest of the dash inserts covering the glove box. It doesn't have the two studs to mount the bottom of bezel to the dash itself and the way the gauges mount in they hit the bottom dash mounts. It does fit the opening and the two to screws are in right spot. I took my old dash and cut out the gauge pods and , plastic welded the heater control and radio opening shut as I'm going w a custom vintage air set up and welded abs into the gauge pods opening and laid out guages how I want them. Still have to glass it up but this is how it's looking now.for 300.00 I was pretty disappointed. I also had to modify opening for ignition switch a little


----------

